# 55 Grafikkarten im Mega-Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 55 Grafikkarten im Mega-Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 55 Grafikkarten im Mega-Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011


----------



## Pagz (27. Februar 2011)

Warum finde ich eigentlich die Gtx 470 AMP! in gar keiner Tabelle/keinem Test mehr von euch, die Gigabyte 470 SoC aber schon und die Gtx 480 auch?
Als sehr zufriedener Gtx 470 amp! Besitzer muss ich da doch mal nachfragen


----------



## MrNice1989 (27. Februar 2011)

Hey hey...
mir ist grad aufgefallen dass da garkeine "ATi" HD 5870 mit von der partie ist, wobei sie doch find ich zurzeit (für knapp 185€) der ober-preisleistungs-hammer ist 
... hätte mich halt sehr gefreut da ich selbst eine hd5870 besitze und evtl no ne zweite verbauen werde^^

mfg MrNice


----------



## TMO (27. Februar 2011)

Jawohl!
Auf den Test freue ich mich schon, da ich schon länger darauf gewartet habe.


----------



## Mischk@ (27. Februar 2011)

Die 470er von MSI hat standard Takt wie alle Referenzmodelle auch. ( 607 Mhz)
Die von gigabyte hat 700 Mhz, von daher kann man die AMP vernachlässigen, da sie ja das Gesamtspektrum an Mhz standard abgedeckt haben...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Warum finde ich eigentlich die Gtx 470 AMP! in gar keiner Tabelle/keinem Test mehr von euch, die Gigabyte 470 SoC aber schon und die Gtx 480 auch?
> Als sehr zufriedener Gtx 470 amp! Besitzer muss ich da doch mal nachfragen


 


MrNice1989 schrieb:


> Hey hey...
> mir ist grad aufgefallen dass da garkeine "ATi" HD 5870 mit von der partie ist, wobei sie doch find ich zurzeit (für knapp 185€) der ober-preisleistungs-hammer ist
> ... hätte mich halt sehr gefreut da ich selbst eine hd5870 besitze und evtl no ne zweite verbauen werde^^
> 
> mfg MrNice


 
Berechtigte Fragen! Mit einer simplen Antwort: Von diesen "alten" Karten haben wir keine Testmuster mehr vorliegen und es gibt auch keine neuen mehr von den Herstellern. Die bräuchten wir aber, um sie mit der aktuellen Testmethodik neu zu bewerten. Da bleibt nur, an unsere vergangenen Tests zu verweisen. Der letzte "55 Karten im Test"-Artikel war in der Ausgabe 09/2010, mit vielen der gewünschten Karten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Und die Gainward Phantom GTX570 ist mit dabei. 

1x das erste mal in der PCGH Zeitschrift gesehen und gleich hat es geklickt im Kopf - Die will ich haben und gerade arbeite ich daran Sie auch zu bekommen 
Dieser Kühlergrill hat einfach was.


----------



## emzet (27. Februar 2011)

super grafikkarten test! .
jetzt wundert mich nur stark, warum die gigabyte gtx 560 OC nicht auftaucht. sie taucht auch nicht im einkaufsführer auf. da hätte ich sie dann spätestens erwartet, da sie ja im pcgh-preisvergleich bzw. bei der artikelsuche auf rang 1 steht.

grüßle


----------



## dr_breen (27. Februar 2011)

emzet schrieb:


> super grafikkarten test! .
> jetzt wundert mich nur stark, warum die gigabyte gtx 560 OC nicht auftaucht. sie taucht auch nicht im einkaufsführer auf. da hätte ich sie dann spätestens erwartet, da sie ja im pcgh-preisvergleich bzw. bei der artikelsuche auf rang 1 steht.
> 
> grüßle


 
Geht mir genauso! Und auch keine SOC. Schade, Schade.


----------



## Folterknecht (27. Februar 2011)

Hmm -- Die Karte die mich interessiert ist nicht dabei: GB GTX570 OC mit dem Dual-Lüfter 

Dafür eine im Ref-Design, die wiederum völlig uninteressant ist. Ein Vergleich zw. GTX570 Phantom, der ASUS mit Direct CU II und eben der GB mit Dual-Lüfter hätte mich, als lärmempfindlichen Menschen, wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Spiczek (27. Februar 2011)

@ Folterknecht: Meinst du nicht die Karte mit den *3* Lüftern von Gigabyte?

Die hätte mich nämlich im Vergleich zur Phantom brennendst interessiert. Die Calibre 570 von Sparkle wird ja noch ne Weile auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2011)

Das chinesische Neujahr hat uns bei den fehlenden den Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Es kam zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung – das steht auch genauer im Heft. Aber alles, was jetzt nicht enthalten ist, kommt ins Folgeheft.  Da sind schon wieder einige Knaller aufgeschlagen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Thosch (27. Februar 2011)

Schaaaade das es die Gigabyte GTX 560Ti nicht i.d. Test geschafft hat. Hätte gern mal gewußt wie die eingeordnet wird so von der Leistung und Ausstattung her. Trotzdem informativer Test.


----------



## emzet (27. Februar 2011)

ja. schade. dumm gelaufen halt. ich wollt halt gern was ueber die gigabyte erfahren. kauf ich se mir nun so und mach mir mit den hilfsmitteln ein bild, die mir das internet zur seite stellt. hab halt extra bis zu der ausgabe gewartet mit einem kauf. nun denn. die anderen artikel sind ja ebenfalls sehr lesenswert.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (27. Februar 2011)

@ PCGH_RAFF

Hey ich hätte da mal ne Frage zwecks Graka Aufrüsten, und zwar schwank ich zwischen ner 570 + Physix Karte oder einer 580 

Was ist da Sinnvoller? Angeschafft werden müsste alles neu, habe meine alte 9800GT vor wenigen Tagen sterben sehen... 

Und der Ram Test kommt mir auch grade Recht, da die 98er es geschafft hat den irgendwie mit hops zu nehemen.

Der Corsair Ram, mit den 5,2 cm Bauhöhe passt warscheinlich nicht unter meinen Superlegra habe ne AM3 Platform, oder wäre das tatsächlich so einfach die Heatspreader zu entfernen ? 

Doof nur dass dann die Garatie futsch ist ...

Hättest du evtl. nen guten Tipp?

Grüße BrAiNsT0rM3R


----------



## DocFellatio (27. Februar 2011)

BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> @ PCGH_RAFF
> 
> Hey ich hätte da mal ne Frage zwecks Graka Aufrüsten, und zwar schwank ich zwischen ner 570 + Physix Karte oder einer 580



Wenn du nicht für z.B. Hwbot jedes Bild pro Sek. brauchst, dann benötigst du keine 580. Sei glücklich mit "3" Fps weniger und spar 100€...

Eine PhysX Karte ist übrigens völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

Die GTX 570 sowie GTX 580 haben beide PhysicX.

Ich holle mir eine GTX570 weil ich keinen großen Monitor habe (Nur 22") mit geringer Auflösung (1680x1050), weil ich nicht Geld aus dem Hintern drücken kann, weil mein Bimberle groß genug ist, weil ich kein Freund bei den Steckwerken habe, weil mir nun 70FPS oder 90FPS völlig egal sind - Hauptsach flüssig, weil mir Benchmarks ziemlich egal sind - Benchmark ist für mich wie Enten am See füttern - Macht Spaß und die Zeit geht rum ...


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (27. Februar 2011)

Look a that, meine Wunschkarte ist auch dabei!!! ne HIS 6970


----------



## steamrick (27. Februar 2011)

Schade, ich hatte auf einen Test meiner POV/TGT GTX 560 Charged gehofft. (Die 3-Lüfter Version. Am besten im Vergleich zur Version mit einem Lüfter)

Ansonsten:
Schöne Auswahl, freue mich schon auf das Heft.
Wird mittwochs direkt gekauft


----------



## jules.m (27. Februar 2011)

was kein mensch versteht: die gigabyte gtx560ti OC ist bei so ziemlich jeder suchmaschine auf platz 1 der charts und ist nicht im programm?!? gibts da nen triftigen grund dafür?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

jules.m schrieb:


> was kein mensch versteht: die gigabyte gtx560ti OC ist bei so ziemlich jeder suchmaschine auf platz 1 der charts und ist nicht im programm?!? gibts da nen triftigen grund dafür?


 
Kein Testmodell erhalten? PCGH zieht doch nicht los und kauft sich Testmodelle. Da würde das Heft 5x so viel kosten. Und PCGHX würde Eintritt verlangen *rofl*


----------



## TaMiRu (27. Februar 2011)

och nööööö....ich wollte jetzt im märz ne neue kaufen und da fehlen echt ein paar aspiranten zum vergleichen 
hmmmmmm....könnt ihr net zackzack ne mini special ausgabe mit den restlichen karten (560 SOC und OC, phantom 2gig, die neue sparkle) machen und die gegen geld als pdf zum download anbieten...so ende näxter woche wäre prima


----------



## PunkPuster (27. Februar 2011)

wird gekauft!!!


----------



## emzet (27. Februar 2011)

idee am rande: wenn das testmuster ned kommt, das ding beim eletroladen ums eck kaufen, testen, signieren und auf ebay verkaufen . oder eben im forum. der zweck heiligt die mittel.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2011)

Einige Karten haben wir bei Alternate organisiert. Nur kriegen wir nicht alles.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Februar 2011)

emzet schrieb:


> idee am rande: wenn das testmuster ned kommt, das ding beim eletroladen ums eck kaufen, testen, signieren und auf ebay verkaufen . oder eben im forum. der zweck heiligt die mittel.


 
Freilich ... für 500€ beim Eloladen kaufen, Testen und bei Ebay geht das Ding dann für einen Hungerlohn weg. Ich denke PCGH Testet das was ihnen geboten wird. Es heißt doch nicht um sonst immer "Testmuster" oder "Danke für das Testmuster von A, H, C, ..."


----------



## PCGH_Redaktion (1. März 2011)

Den kompletten Artikel in der PC Games Hardware 04/2011. Diese liegt ab Mittwoch, dem 2. März 2011 beim Zeitschriftenhändler Ihrer Wahl aus. Abonnenten halten ihr Exemplar bereits in den Händen. Sie haben Vorschläge und Kritik bezüglich der neuen PCGH-Ausgabe? Dann nutzen Sie den dazugehörigen Feedback-Thread im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum.


----------

